# Can my laptop run this game?



## clark31589 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm looking to buy Dungeon Siege 2 and was wondering if my laptop would be able to run it. The specs are:

Windows Vista Home Premium
Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A205
BIOS: BIOS Version 1.00
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM

The minimum requirements for the game are:

* Microsoft® Windows® XP SP1 or newer
* PC with 1.0 GHz equivalent or higher processor
* 256 MB of system RAM
* 4 GB available hard disk space
* Quad speed or faster CD-ROM drive
* ATI Radeon™ series 7000 or better/Nvidia® Geforce series/Intel Extreme Graphics 82845, 82865, 82915
* Sound card, speakers or headphones required for audio
* Microsoft Mouse or compatible pointing device
* Broadband Internet access or LAN for online play

I tried running The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion the other day but it did not run because I have an integrated graphics card. I was wondering if I would run into the same problem with this game. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look here the CPU spec is pretty low it should be able to run it> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

See if this demo works.

Dungeon Siege 2 demo


----------

